# Beer, Bourbon, and BBQ



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Tonight I will be going here: Beer and Bourbon Festival


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

jadeg001 said:


> Tonight I will be going here: Beer and Bourbon Festival


Lucky fugger. I'll be sure to think of you as I sit on the back porch with no beer and no bourbon.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice!!! Have fun, and how about some pics?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

jaydub13 said:


> Nice!!! Have fun, and how about some pics?


Have you seen Jim?

Make sure they are pictures of beer.................and bourbon


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> Have you seen Jim?
> 
> Make sure they are pictures of beer.................and bourbon


Exactly. I will spare you guys the pics of myself. Unfortunately, I am extremely good looking and when anyone sees me they are immediately attracted to me. It's a curse. Because some of you have families I do not want to ruin your happy lives. However, it is too late for Scott, you should see the e-mails I get from him every night....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I love bourbon.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

jadeg001 said:


> I love bourbon.


Apparently from your post, I love you


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

I should be able to make the Va event, ummmmm


----------

